# Kein Update vom Char hier bei buffed seit 04.04.08 ?



## Maddwarf (7. August 2008)

Hi Leute...

mal ne kurze Frage.

Seit dem 04.08 wird mein Profil hier bei buffed nicht mehr aktualisiert. Habe mal so einige Chars angeschaut, bin wohl damit nicht der einzige.

Vlt. weiß jemand etwas mehr drüber ?

cu
MAD


----------



## b1ubb (7. August 2008)

vielleicht weil addon nicht aktiviert ?


----------



## Maddwarf (7. August 2008)

Add-On läuft und bestätigt eigentlich auch den Transfer zum BUFFED Server. 
Die Boss-Kills werden auch aufgezeichnet und es wurde absolut NULL vom 4.8 zum 5.8 an dem Tool geändert.
Update von Blasc wurde auch ausgeführt, aber es passiert trotz alle dem nichts !


----------



## Amco (7. August 2008)

Ja stimmt bei mir geht aus seit einer weile auch nicht mehr. Der upload wird zwar als erfolgreich gemeldet aber auf der Seite ansich passiert nix mehr.


----------



## EvilDivel (7. August 2008)

Hab das gleiche Problem seit ner Woche aktualisiert sich nichts mehr.
Hab dann manuell aktualisiert, aber es fehlen einige Bosskills.


----------



## Maddwarf (7. August 2008)

Das manuelle hab ich auch gemacht, aber da passiert auch nichts.

Irgendwie bin ich etwas verzweifelt... aber na ja, vlt. legt sich das ja von alleine.... auch wenn dann mit Sicherheit die Kills nicht geben wird :-(


----------



## Mongowombat (7. August 2008)

Habe auch genau das gleiche Problem, bei mir akutalisiert sich seit dem 4.8. auch nichts mehr.

Gestestet habe ich es bei allen Chars, ist also kein Charakterspezifisches Problem, denn auch am Account kann es nicht liegen, der erstellte Probeacc wird auch nicht eingetragen.

Das Blasc veratet ist kann man auch ausschliessen, da ich es bereits neu installiert habe.

Woran liegt es also?


----------



## crushburn (7. August 2008)

hab genau dasselbe problem meine lvl und item daten werden nicht mehr aktualisiert! Blasc aktuell die addons davon aktuell aber funktioniert nicht autoblog geht auch nicht

wäre schön wenn einer mal sagt wo das problem liegt.


----------



## Leon22 (7. August 2008)

Habe auch das selbe Problem, da aber immer da stand "Erfolgreich hochgeladen" hab ich nicht nachgeschaut. Mein Druide ist inzwischen Level 70 und die letzte aktualisierung war am 2008-08-04 22:30:51 Uhr.

Werde mal das Addon nochmal runterschmeissen und neu laden, vielleicht hilft es ja.


----------



## PiGrimar (7. August 2008)

Kann ich auch bestätigen das keine Aktualisierung stattgefunden hat seit 02.07.2008 (letzter Eintrag)

Grimar : *letzte Aktualisierung: 2008-08-02 23:21:20* stimmt mit Blogeintrag /alles OK (Blogeintrag an)
Vindicur: *letzte Aktualisierung: 2008-08-02 15:20:57* war einfach nur online UBRS / alles OK keine Blogänderung (Blogeintran an)
Raffneck: *letzte Aktualisierung: 2008-07-25 21:50:48 * war online 2008-08-07 / keine Änderung (Blogeintrag an)
Mallevs : *letzte Aktualisierung: 2008-07-25 21:50:48 * war online 2008-08-06 Epicmount geholt, kein Blogeintrag (Blogeintrag an )
Nemes :*letzte Aktualisierung: 2008-08-02 15:20:57 * war online 2008-08-06 / keine Änderung (Blogeintrag an)
Igrim : *letzte Aktualisierung: 2008-08-05 00:02:48 * war online 2008-08-07 /Mittlerweile Lv57 nicht mehr Lv55 (Blogeintrag aus)
Erax : *letzte Aktualisierung: 2008-07-29* war online 2008-08-06 / keine Änderung (Blogeintrag aus)

Also alles was bei mir nach 02.07.2008 kam wurde nicht mehr erfasst trotz Blasc Meldung (Daten wurden erfolgreich übermittelt) auch beim Manuellem Hochladen keine änderung zu verzeichnen.


----------



## Runus (7. August 2008)

Bei mir geht es auch net steht auch schon seid über einer Woche das ich level 41 bin^^


----------



## Magilini (7. August 2008)

Bei mir ist es auch so... aber wenn ich einen neuen char erstelle wird er auch nicht angezeigt..... 

Ich zerbreche mir dne kopf und gucke im forum die anderen themen sind ziehmlich alt....

Man...


----------



## Struance (8. August 2008)

... so, nun habe ich seit dem 5. August den Mist ebenfalls. 

Hier lernen wir also, wer nun alles mit dem Problem zu kämpfen hat, aber wann meldet sich mal jemand von Blasc/buffed zu Wort?

Also entweder bieten die mir hier ein Addon, was auch funktioniert - man bedenke, dass Blasc2.5 auch ne Menge Ressource frisst - oder man nimmt es raus aus der Addon-Liste...

dumm nur für mich, dass ich auch noch Premium-Mitglied bin, weil ich mir offengstanden mehr erwartet hatte. 

Also auf auf liebe buffed.de Leute, macht mal was...


----------



## Stieby (8. August 2008)

Hab blasc noch net so lang aber meine chars werden nich mal geladen trotz erfolgreich geladen meldung.


----------



## LineMan (8. August 2008)

wird schon gerichtet werden... scheint ja tatsächlich ein allgemeines problem zu sein im moment... bei mir ebenso.


----------



## TheFallenAngel999 (8. August 2008)

Bei mir ist das selbe Problem ich habe mich kurz gefragt ob der Blasc-Craftr es nicht checkt, wenn mal kurz meine Freundin auf meinen PC spielt nee.

 Aber Razzlor hat neue Ausrüstung und ein LvL Up, aber nichts wird angezeigt....

 Manchmal frage ich mich, aben die buffed Leute es selber noch nicht bemerkt ?
 Sind die verantwortlichen dafür auf Urlaub, und gibt es keinen anderen der für einen Urlauber einspringt ? 

 Kann ja nicht sein, dass da nur einer dafür zuständigt ist. Oder sie haben mit Beta und allen anderen Sachen so viel um die Ohren das die redaktion zu klein ist und mit alllen nicht mehr nachkommen.

 Würde mich aber mal freuen wenn von buffed mal eine Antwort kommt as mit den Blasc-Cragfter los ist, denn bei mir läd er sich auch immer und sagt die Daten werden übertragen, aber es geschieht nichts.


----------



## Ratty83 (8. August 2008)

Hab das selbe Problem seit dem 04.08.
Eine Stellungnahme seitens buffed wäre aber echt mal das mindeste, ansonsten macht die Verwendung von BLASC für mich keinen Sinn mehr  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hugoo00 (8. August 2008)

ich schließe mich mal hier an mit dem selben Problem keine Update der Daten egal welche, auch aus meiner Gilde wurde dies berichtet. Wir sind also nicht die einzigsten.

schätze mal da anscheinend eine Übertragung stattfindet das sofern wie vorhanden der Cronjob der die Daten dann abgleicht nicht hin haut.

Aber währe trotzdem mal nett von Buffed mal Beta sein zulassen und sich dem Problem zu witmen.


----------



## Escalibug (8. August 2008)

Kein Update seit 05.08.2008 bei mir . Und noch keine Antwort der Verantwortlichen hier ?


----------



## BadBlackLion (8. August 2008)

Sieht tatsächlich so aus als ob hier alle auf Urlaub wären.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ist zwar wohlverdient, aber selbst in ner Kita gibt es Leute die dann Arbeiten, wenn die anderen Urlaub machen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich bin sonst hellaufbegeistert von BLASC und Buffed.de aber immo wird hier nicht viel gerissen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wenigstens einer der vielen könnte mal was zum Thema sagen, sei es wir sind ausgelastet oder oder oder.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Versuchen wir es mal mit dem Titel einer Fernsehsendung aus den 90ern: BITTE MELDET EUCH


----------



## Foydelija (8. August 2008)

Na dann bin ich mit dem Problem nicht alleine -.- Auch bei mir findet seit dem 5.8.08 kein Update der Chars mehr statt, obwohl sich da einiges im Spiel tut. 

Und seit heute funktioniert auch das Update der Spielzeit nicht mehr.

Wie meine Vorposter schon sagten, BLASC, eine Stellungnahme wäre total super, auch wenn es nur ne kleine ist, da ihr wohl gerade anderweitig gut beschäftigt zu sein scheint. 

So long

Foy

/edit: Spielzeit geht wieder, wenn auch komisch.


----------



## The_Fan (8. August 2008)

Bei mir liegt das letzte Update auch schon 4 tage zurück!
schade eigentlich...vor allem das sich hier niemand dazu äussert!


----------



## Kazragore_BdC (9. August 2008)

Ebenso, paar Tage gings nu gut. Nu passiert scho wieder nix mehr seit dem 05.08.


----------



## Huntara (9. August 2008)

Ich habe auch das Problem und hab auch schon x-mal Häkchen hier und da neu gesetzt, aber es passiert leider nichts.

Daher ein Hilferuf an das buffed - team:

Könntet ihr uns leidenden bitte helfen oder einen Tipp geben was wir machen können?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Danke im voraus!

Finsche


----------



## Hugoo00 (9. August 2008)

Buffed hat sich gemeldet: http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...500#entry801532

Die Datenbank wird also überarbeitet aber die Daten werden weiterhin gespeichert.


----------



## Struance (9. August 2008)

schaut mal bitte im Forum-Part buffed.de/BLASC Support

Dort gibt es einen weiteren und vor allem umfangreicheren Threat zu diesem Thema...

...einfach hier lang


----------



## Orker (9. August 2008)

Seit genau 2 Wochen wurden meine chars items bosskills nicht aktualliesiert hab neuinstalliert etc. dann die chars mal gelöscht neu raufgeparst?! was merk ich nix ist passiert?! ihr habts sicher irgendwo ne sicherheitslücke... wo die daten nicht ankommen hab ich so das gefühl. will ne kontrolle sehen haben etc. das kann doch nicht sein das nix mehr funzt?!


----------



## Paymakalir (10. August 2008)

Selbes Problem. Mittlerweile Level 54, aber es wird immernoch 36 angezeigt. Hab schon Blasc neu installiert, das Blasc sowohl vom PC als auch vom Laptop probiert, oder sogar alle Addons ausgeschaltet, wie es in der FAQ steht, aber nichts geht. Schade eigentlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mondenkynd (10. August 2008)

Maddwarf schrieb:


> Hi Leute...
> 
> mal ne kurze Frage.
> 
> ...



Das Problem habe ich auch....Blasc neu installation bringt leider auch nichts....Blasc zeichnet zwar ingame die Boss-Kills auf aber überträgt diese auch nicht zum Server obwohl er sagt Daten wurden übertragen, Equipt wird auch nicht mehr aktuallisiert, quasi mal gar nichts mehr.


----------



## Huntara (10. August 2008)

Hugoo00 schrieb:


> Buffed hat sich gemeldet: http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...500#entry801532
> 
> Die Datenbank wird also überarbeitet aber die Daten werden weiterhin gespeichert.




Super, vielen dank ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lord Nordmann (10. August 2008)

BadBlackLion schrieb:


> ... aber selbst in ner Kita gibt es Leute die dann Arbeiten, wenn die anderen Urlaub machen...


Das kann man ja wohl kaum vergleichen, buffed.de ist ohne Frage toll, aber nicht lebenswichtig !

Bei mir funktionierts es übrigensauch nicht, ist mir nur aufgefallen, weil mein Magier inzwischen 70 ist und das nicht aktualisiert wurde.

Aber was solls: Ingame ist er ja 70 =)


Grüße
Nord


----------



## Unaton (11. August 2008)

Stimmt lol. Hab mir grad mal mein MyBuffed Profil angeschaut und da bin ich sogar noch teilweise grün und mein 70! Hexer ist lvl 28 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja muss mich mal mit dem Addon auseinander setzten, dass das wieder aktuell ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BadBlackLion (11. August 2008)

Lord schrieb:


> Das kann man ja wohl kaum vergleichen, buffed.de ist ohne Frage toll, aber nicht lebenswichtig !
> 
> Bei mir funktionierts es übrigensauch nicht, ist mir nur aufgefallen, weil mein Magier inzwischen 70 ist und das nicht aktualisiert wurde.
> 
> ...



Ja mag sein, das der vergleich hinkt, aber er veranschaulicht was ich meine.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

HF


----------



## Incensus (11. August 2008)

Huhu , 

mal ne frage ans Buffed.de Team wird der Fehler noch gefixt ???

Gruß
Micha


----------



## Tarnhamster (11. August 2008)

Der Link wirde hier schonmal gepostet:

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...500#entry801532


Lesen hilft! Man erfährt da so einiges. Und kaum zu glauben: Manchmal hilft es einem sogar weiter. Voraussetzung ist allerdings, dass man auch dazu in der Lage ist, das gelesene zu verstehen und zu verarbeiten. 


/close please.


----------



## ZAM (11. August 2008)

Also,

das Bosskill-Problem ist bekannt - es liegt an einigen ID-Änderungen, die Blizz leise still und heimlich vorgenommen hat. Zum beheben gibt es ein Workaround, wir möchten das aber lieber mit einem BLASCProfiler-Update global beheben. 

Zum Charakter-Problem: Das sollte jetzt behoben sein, bzw. werden die Daten jetzt abgearbeitet. 

Dazu nochmal ein Hinweis - der bei der Analyse des Problems auffiel: Wer Daten mit der alten *BLASC-1*-Version hochlädt und keine Änderungen feststält, erhält generell keinen Support mehr. Wir unterstützen generell nurnoch *BLASC2*.


----------



## Chunthoor (11. August 2008)

Ich hab ZAM´s Ratschlag aus http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...500#entry801532 befolgt und gemerkt, daß ich indessen Version 2.8.4 habe und es funktioniert leider immer noch nicht.
Aber was soll´s ... ist ja schließlich nicht überlebenswichtig.
Ihr macht Eure Sache trotzdem klasse und ich finde es ist wichtiger auch mal ein Lob auszusprechen als sich die ganze Zeit nur darüber zu beschwere, daß etwas mal nicht richtig funktioniert. Weiter so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Koctja.ru (12. August 2008)

also bei mir übermittelt der blasc überhaupt kein charakter auf buffed, zumindest sehe ich es nicht in mybuffed angezeigt.

blasc übermittelt mir das alle charakter ohne prob. rübergeschickt haben.


----------



## Solidarno (12. August 2008)

Moin,

so bei mir wird wieder alles korrekt angezeigt. Bosskills, Item's, alles vorhanden. 
Danke Jungs...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MatzeITB (12. August 2008)

Bei mir hat er gestern, bzw. heute morgen aktualisiert. Der Harken dabei ist allerdings, dass er mich jetzt von 44 auf 45 gebracht hat, ich aber seit gestern Abend LVL 47 habe...

Also haut da irgendwas nicht hin...


----------



## Urengroll (12. August 2008)

Also bei mir tut sich seit 72 Stunden nichts. Er zeigt mir nach Beendigung von WoW zwar an, das er die Daten verschickt hat aber leider verändert sih nichts im Profil. Ich lasse es einfach mal weiterlaufen mal gucken, wann es sich aktualisiert.


----------



## Th0m45 (12. August 2008)

Bei mir ist letzte Aktualisierung am 4.08 gewesen.
Wie bei vielen anderen auch zeigt er zwar an das es aktualisiert wurde, aber tut es im Profil nicht. 
Ich werd auch einfach mal warten und schaun ob sich etwas tut.

Lg


----------



## ZAM (12. August 2008)

Die Daten kommen schon noch - der momentane Durchlauf, aufgrund des Staus seit dem 4.8. dauert leider einige Zeit.


----------



## Mongowombat (12. August 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> Die Daten kommen schon noch - der momentane Durchlauf, aufgrund des Staus seit dem 4.8. dauert leider einige Zeit.



Warum meldet man sich erst jetzt auf ein solches Problem? Bzw meldet sich nur ein Moderator auf der drölfmillionsten Seite eines Sammelthreads auf solch ein Thema?

Ein kleiner Beitrag von wegen "Wir strukturieren die Datenbank um - Vorläufig keine Profilaktualisierung - Daten werden gesammelt und später nachgetragen" wäre doch eigentlich nicht schwer gewesen und hätten Niemandem weh getan. :S


----------



## Hotgoblin (12. August 2008)

bei mir tut sich seit fast eienr woche nix :/


----------



## Ocian (12. August 2008)

Manchmal überliest man Zam auch einfach, kann ja mal passieren Hotgoblin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





ZAM schrieb:


> Die Daten kommen schon noch - der momentane Durchlauf, aufgrund des Staus seit dem 4.8. dauert leider einige Zeit.


----------



## Hotgoblin (12. August 2008)

ich hab ihn nicht überlesen aber eien woche find ich schon bissl hart 
und komisch eien woche^^


----------



## Ocian (12. August 2008)

Hotgoblin schrieb:


> ich hab ihn nicht überlesen aber eien woche find ich schon bissl hart
> und komisch eien woche^^



Ja, seit dem 4.8 gab es keine Updates. Aber die Antwort von Zam ist doch von heute 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 also ein wenig Gedult dann klappts auch mit dem Nachbarn oder so ähnlich.


----------



## Zarh (14. August 2008)

Mein charackter wurd jetzt teileweise geuploadet.fehlt halt nur noch ein bisschen,aber ist schonmal was =P




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Quente (14. August 2008)

Jo habe auch das gleich Problem seit 3 Monaten. Hoch geladen wird es nur wird es nicht auf der Seite geändert.


----------

